

When Online House Hunting Heats Up - golike
http://trends.truliablog.com/vis/search-patterns

======
Daisy
For the full write up on the data behind this visual, check out this blog post
on Trulia Trends: [http://trends.truliablog.com/2013/01/seasonal-real-estate-
se...](http://trends.truliablog.com/2013/01/seasonal-real-estate-search/)

